# So who is bringing in the Reuleaux DNA200 Mod?



## zadiac

Just wondering if any of the vendors will be bringing these in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Yebo


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

We have ordered them but not taking pre-orders until we have a firm arrival date. Will have the Tesiyi 18650 2600 mAH in stock next week which will be perfect for this mod


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders
> 
> Yebo



OMG! Now I have to rob a bank or something to get the money. I have the gun.....now just to get a good mask. Wanna make the robbery look cool too you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm pretty sure everyone is going to be carrying them.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Apparently there is a shortage of DNA chips. Apparently Wismec (Joyetech) only received 1000. So now we are getting one (Yes, 1) Realeaux DNA 200 as a demo model. Will have it at the meet on the 28th or for viewing at our Bedfordview shop from mid-November. I'm begging for 5 so that those who really want it can have one ASAP but don't think we can get more. Anyway, our order is in so hoping for better news.


----------



## zadiac

What will your price be?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

R2540 including free shipping


----------



## RevnLucky7

Who releases a new flagship mod KNOWING all the orders their going to get when they don't have the components 
I'm not so sure there's weight to the 1000 unit claim.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

I tend to agree with you


----------



## Lim

some thing is not exactly right. 

like I said in the other post, the supplier i got was saying it not even released by Wismec. so I would wonder the one for demo is a full production batch unit or a demo batch. 

Anyway, we will be bringing some of this too, price only known when our supplier is confirmed with stock.


----------



## BumbleBee

Lim said:


> some thing is not exactly right.
> 
> like I said in the other post, the supplier i got was saying it not even released by Wismec. so I would wonder the one for demo is a full production batch unit or a demo batch.
> 
> Anyway, we will be bringing some of this too, price only known when our supplier is confirmed with stock.


Please keep us updated bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

@sirvape I want to pre order but ur site has been off line the last two days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

dr phil said:


> @sirvape I want to pre order but ur site has been off line the last two days



It was offline for the shop opening... the site should come back online today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Nope the good sirs still offline


----------



## acorn

dr phil said:


> Nope the good sirs still offline



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sir-vape-website.t16340/


----------



## Rob Fisher

The web site will be back online at around 5pm today!


----------



## Mitch

Afrihost causing major issues for Durban at the moment. I'm sure they will have the site back up asap


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

really, really want to order one  
Soon as the SirVape site is up and ready to rock and roll. 
I'm going to go nuts


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> really, really want to order one
> Soon as the SirVape site is up and ready to rock and roll.
> I'm going to go nuts



Be fast because they are being nailed at a rate of knots!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> Be fast because they are being nailed at a rate of knots!



I think I'm the only one who's been testing if their sites up every 5-10min for the past couple hours


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

The anticipation is palpable


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I think I'm the only one who's been testing if their sites up every 5-10min for the past couple hours



They are buggered... they have been stock taking all day... but should be heading home shortly...


----------



## Sir Vape

We do apologise for downtime but it's up and yes we have some Rooo's left 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Any new info on when these will arrive?


----------



## Sir Vape

Will give update from supplier this eve after I chat with him. The last I heard (Friday) all was on track. 

Hugo

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Well, I pulled the trigger anyway.......sigh. This will never stop. I hope this is my last mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ChadB




----------



## Dr Phil

Ok so my order is locked and loaded with the good @Sir Vape heheh must say most expensive pre order lady is not happy with me lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip  We have them coming in too

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

pre-ordered  

I think they're 2-3 weeks off at least?


----------



## Pixstar

If anybody wants 18650 batteries, you better buy them now before the Rolo Gang gets their mods lol. I see major battery shortages coming up to equip that beauty...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Pixstar said:


> If anybody wants 18650 batteries, you better buy them now before the Rolo Gang gets their mods lol. I see major battery shortages coming up to equip that beauty...



No joke, I ordered 6 batteries with mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Tell me about it lol. Batteries nearly out of stock. Ordering more now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> If anybody wants 18650 batteries, you better buy them now before the Rolo Gang gets their mods lol. I see major battery shortages coming up to equip that beauty...


I've already ordered a bucket full of Zombie Smurfs in anticipation of maybe getting this mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lim

I have a date from our supplier, we should be able to get a week before Christmas... subject to Wismec keeping to their words

so for our pre order... we will run a Xmas special on this.
The Mod + 3 Samsung 25R battery (or equivalent) for R2700

Special T&Cs apply, check forum for detail

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cave Johnson

Good deal @Lim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Lim said:


> I have a date from our supplier, we should be able to get a week before Christmas... subject to Wismec keeping to their words
> 
> so for our pre order... we will run a Xmas special on this.
> The Mod + 3 Samsung 25R battery (or equivalent) for R2700
> 
> Special T&Cs apply.


Wow!! Great deal!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders
> 
> Yebo


@Sir Vape do you have any news when they will ship to SA?


----------



## Sir Vape

Spoke to the guys last night. They said should be shipping out Friday / Monday. Getting back to me this eve or tomorrow eve to confirm. Will keep you posted guys.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Sir. I can't wait!


----------



## VapeSnow

Sir Vape said:


> Spoke to the guys last night. They said should be shipping out Friday / Monday. Getting back to me this eve or tomorrow eve to confirm. Will keep you posted guys.


Awesome stuff thx for the quick response @Sir Vape


----------



## zadiac

So reading gizmo's post on the Rolo's they're getting, I was just wondering what the ETA will be on ours please Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @zadiac looks around the same time hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @zadiac looks around the same time hey.



That is awesome! Thanks for the reply. Can't wait. So amped for this

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

The race is on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Race??? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I had no idea there was a race lol


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape said:


> Race??? Lol



I think he means a race to see which vendor's mods will be here first.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

zadiac said:


> I think he means a race to see which vendor's mods will be here first.....lol


Exactly, you've clearly been in the game long enough to know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Lol. No race man. Each vendor will get at different times. Idea was just to secure them as there is going to be a shortage soon soon worldwide. Usually happens on the material side with experience on popular items. So just happy we are in and getting while our suppliers are still receiving stock

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

lol......I hear you. I'm just happy that I put my order in when I did. It least I know I will get mine


----------



## Sir Vape

Just an update. Ours did not leave today. Supplier has got shipment of stock but are busy processing orders (there's a ton to go through and sending out.) Should be any day. I also have more on order from the US as well so waiting to hear from them this eve. I would say end of week or early next week they will be here. Will update tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## element0709

Can't wait, I have collected my 6 HG2s


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape said:


> Just an update. Ours did not leave today. Supplier has got shipment of stock but are busy processing orders (there's a ton to go through and sending out.) Should be any day. I also have more on order from the US as well so waiting to hear from them this eve. I would say end of week or early next week they will be here. Will update tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Lol I feel the pain the snow wolf will just have to do until next week hard life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Ours have shipped. Looks like everything is on track.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape said:


> Just an update. Ours did not leave today. Supplier has got shipment of stock but are busy processing orders (there's a ton to go through and sending out.) Should be any day. I also have more on order from the US as well so waiting to hear from them this eve. I would say end of week or early next week they will be here. Will update tomorrow.



Any update @Sir Vape ? An ETA maybe?


----------



## Sir Vape

@zadiac we expect them Tues / Wed. Landed now just wait for customs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Sir. That is just awesome! Can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Be interesting to see if they continue with the DNA version. RX200 is going to retail for around R1000 so R1500 is a lot to pay for a DNA chip. Be interesting to see the reviews on the RX200. Anyway, my DNA200 arrives tomorrow and really looking forward to receiving it


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Awwwww yiss





Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## huffnpuff

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 39716
> View attachment 39717
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I can't find it on your site


----------



## Gizmo

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Be interesting to see if they continue with the DNA version. RX200 is going to retail for around R1000 so R1500 is a lot to pay for a DNA chip. Be interesting to see the reviews on the RX200. Anyway, my DNA200 arrives tomorrow and really looking forward to receiving it


You can't compare the two. The DNA all day

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

huffnpuff said:


> I can't find it on your site



http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-evolv-reuleaux-dna200-temperature-control-200w.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Gizmo said:


> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk



Ok, will you please stop that @Gizmo ? 

I'm turning green here

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lim

Our supplier will mail out this week. so after clearing we should expect next week, if maybe a bit of delay, the week after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

